# Would it be advantageous to eat 8-10 meals a day rather than 6?



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

I was just curious. Business is slow at the shop I work at, and I just talked the boss into letting us move the refrigerator into the workshop. My buddy who also body builds works with me, so now we can eat whenever we want. 

I would think that eating small meals, basically just cutting each meal in half but eating twice as often would be a good idea. Do any of you have any data to support this?


----------



## nero36 (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I was just curious. Business is slow at the shop I work at, and I just talked the boss into letting us move the refrigerator into the workshop. My buddy who also body builds works with me, so now we can eat whenever we want.
> 
> I would think that eating small meals, basically just cutting each meal in half but eating twice as often would be a good idea. Do any of you have any data to support this?



8 - 10 meals seems like alot of insulin spikes.  May as well tie a feedbag around your neck since you will eating so much.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2007)

It takes about 4 hours for the stomach to digest food.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Jan 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> It takes about 4 hours for the stomach to digest food.




yea well doesn't how long it takes your stomach to break down food also depend on how fast your metablosim is and what type of food your eating?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> It takes about 4 hours for the stomach to digest food.



His quanity's mass would be even LESS than usually prescribed.  I wonder....
Thats kinda like just munching on something all day..


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2007)

8-10 seems on the extreme side..


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 16, 2007)

8 is fine, as long as you monitor your total caloric intake and space them out fairly evenly

I pretty much eat 8 times a day counting pre and post workout shakes

2 small morning meals, a large lunch, a small mid afternoon snack, a pre workout shake, a post workout shake, a large dinner, and a high protien low carb snack before bed


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I was just curious. Business is slow at the shop I work at, and I just talked the boss into letting us move the refrigerator into the workshop. My buddy who also body builds works with me, so now we can eat whenever we want.
> 
> I would think that eating small meals, basically just cutting each meal in half but eating twice as often would be a good idea. Do any of you have any data to support this?


Doesn't matter either way really in terms of the physical effects - that really comes down to how much you eat (calories) if you are following a not-stupid diet (eg: enough protein, enough fat, enough carbs, enough fibre/ vit/ mins) and what you are doing in regards to training... 

The differences I can see would be:
1/ you have more opportunity for calorie intake (can be GOOD if bulking... not so good if cutting)

2/ better satiety between meals (blood sugar wouldn't drop as much between meals = less hunger) BUT the meals themselves may be less satisfying (smaller....)

3/ better if you have limited time for EACH meal (smaller meals = can eat quicker) but bad if you have limited time each DAY to eat (eg: work restrictions)...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Doesn't matter either way really in terms of the physical effects - that really comes down to how much you eat (calories) if you are following a not-stupid diet (eg: enough protein, enough fat, enough carbs, enough fibre/ vit/ mins) and what you are doing in regards to training...
> 
> The differences I can see would be:
> 1/ you have more opportunity for calorie intake (can be GOOD if bulking... not so good if cutting)
> ...



Thats the best thing I can see about it, if it goes that way.


Do you people have a hard (or annoying) time trying to tell the 'uneducated' that eating more, smaller meals is better than skipping meals?  I sure fucking do...


----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Do you people have a hard (or annoying) time trying to tell the 'uneducated' that eating more, smaller meals is better than skipping meals?  I sure fucking do...



That's because most people were brought up thinking, eat less, lose weight. It's hard to drill it in to some peoples programmed minds. It took me a while to warm up to the fact, that's for sure.


----------

